# إلى كل من يهمه الامر مجال النفط



## Munir_sahed (10 مايو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

*معاكم أخوكم من ليبيا منير فضل الله صهد طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة بنغازي (قاريونس سابقا) 

عندي موضوع مهم وياريت أجد الدعم من أخوتي المهندسين سواء من ليبيا او من اي بلد عربي (المهندسين النفطيين) 

الموضوع هو مشروع تخرج إبداعي نحضره في مجال الهندسة النفطية مع العلم بانني لازلت بالقسم العام الذي هو قبل التخصص واناعلى وشك الدخول للقسم في الفصل القادم بأذن الله 

ان قسم الهندسة النفطية مستحدث جديد بالكلية وأول دفعة تخرجت منه بعد الثورة المباركة......

جل مأريده هو مشروع يكون ابداعي ويحقق نقلة نوعية في النفط باي مجال فيه ...... مشروع يمكنني ان أبدأ فيه من بداية دراستي بالقسم  وهدفه تطوير او خلق شي إبداعي للمهندس النفطي يواكب الابداعات من التخصصات الاخرى مثل الكهربائية والميكانيكية.... ويكون شي باسم العرب والمسلمين وليبيا ككل يظهر للعالم ويحقق نقلة نوعية في مجال النفط ......

أكيد كلكم تتسائلون لماذا كل هذا؟

لان وبصراحة ومن صغري كنت احب هذا المجال وقد كرهني فيه الكثير الذين يقولون بان مجال التعليم والعمل في النفط :29:محدود:29:... ليس مثل الكهربائية والميكانيكية...وأريد ان أفعل اي شي من أجل إزالة هذا الوهم منهم ومن هذا التخصص.......

ياريت أستفيد من خبرات إخواني العرب في إنجاز هذا العمل.......

والله ولي التوفيق.......*:28:


----------



## Yassirkhider (17 يونيو 2012)

اخ الكريم وفقك الله اتمنى ان يكون موضوعك فى زيادة نسبة الاستخلاص لانه كما معروف وصل الاستهلاك الى قمته ومازالت نسبة الاستخلاص دون تغيير لذلك انصح بالتفكير فى ايجاد مشروع جديد يرفع نسبة استخلاص النفط من الطبقات المنتجه ومنه يمكنك ان تحدث ثوره فى هندسه انتاج النفط


----------

